# Windward vs Leeward



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

I’m finding myself stuck in a pattern where I seem to be focusing on wading the windward side of the shoreline/spoil area I’m fishing. I rationalize this in my head because the area I fish has very little tidal movement (Upper Laguna Madre). So my thought process when setting up a wade is I need to focus on the windward side, I don’t even consider the potholes and grass on the Lee side of the Laguna because I’m making the assumption that the fish will be laid up in the potholes near the windward side due to the wind pushing the water and therefore creating the movement of water that causes the baitfish to be pushed toward the windward shoreline/spoil bank. So my question is when conditions allow for fishing the windward or leeward side of a shoreline/spoil bank which do you prefer? And why do you prefer it?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Here in NC area w/ no tide, the guides say to fish the windward side citing your same reasoning


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I seem to find more fish on the windward side of shorelines or reefs for the most part.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

I've heard it said the windward side will attract more fish because the wave action will dislodge or trap various bait.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Ya that’s what I’ve always been told and read about. In the area that I fish the prevailing wind is SE that causes the western shoreline to be jam packed with waders and guys drifting couple that with the high volume of boats I would think the fish would react to that pressure and move to the leeward side of the lagoon. I’m finding good bait on the Lee side but for whatever reason I rarely stop and fish it due to me thinking the waves will pushing the bait towards the windward side of the spoil banks.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

If your finding good bait on the leeward side then there’s a good chance the fish will be there too. Find the ambush points find the fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Right now find the bait find the fish. Other times of the year the windblown shorelines and between spoils are very productive BUT I have seen my share of 8# plus trout and plenty reds and other fish on the calm side of the shorelines too.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

The fish in the ULM grew up here and don’t know what tide swings are so don’t worry with that (very much). They also grew up with our strong, prevailing winds and the structure or lack thereof that we have. If you want to blindcast the windward shoreline for fish, I’d say that is a good idea. Sight fishing, not so much. However, if you are on fish in potholes, then fish potholes whenever you see them. Same goes for mud, sand, dark grass, light grass...that’s simply pattern fishing and should produce whether leeward or windward.

The dudes that wade the King Ranch Shoreline are my favorite fishermen here. They chunk their bait while tits deep in water thinking they have this fishing thing at the highest level there is...more power to them!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

There are plenty of fish to be found on the east side of the laguna. I mostly leave the west side to the wade fisherman who spend their day dodging boats running the shoreline south to baffin.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Here in southwest Florida, no doubt the leeward side get's those nicer sight fishing conditions, especially if you are fly fishing. But in some areas, the windward side of an island will get the bait blown up against the shore and be more concentrated around those spots. The snook and reds down here know that and will capitalize on the situation. So either I'm keeping my fly rod tip and fly line low to the water or breaking out the spinning rod.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Here in southwest Florida, no doubt the leeward side get's those nicer sight fishing conditions, especially if you are fly fishing. But in some areas, the windward side of an island will get the bait blown up against the shore and be more concentrated around those spots. The snook and reds down here know that and will capitalize on the situation. So either I'm keeping my fly rod tip and fly line low to the water or breaking out the spinning rod.


I tend to fish the leeward side more often because the water is clearer, and we have plenty of tide to move the bait around.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

I fish both, always looking for any bait sign to point the way to the predators. In shallow water, bait behavior usually tips off the location of the predators if the conditions don’t allow for seeing the predators themselves. Wind generated currents along a windward shoreline are often a great place to fish. I can’t really pass up fishing tight to any barely submerged oyster bar or other hard structure rising up from deeper water and with the wind blowing waves against it, those structures are just consistently good in wind blown chop, but the leeward side of the reef could be where the fish are on any given day. 

Leeward shorelines with calm water are great for picking up on any moving predator fish, but the flip side is that the predators generally have an easier time detecting the fisherman in calm, quiet water. Leeward side of little islands, reefs, and bars on windy days often give chances at some sight fishing. 

The wind is your friend.


----------



## jnicotra21 (Jul 1, 2017)

In windy conditions I prefer working the leeward side of an island or oyster bar, focusing on the edges where the wind wraps around. From the leeward side you can make your presentation move with the wind naturally rather than bringing it back towards you against the wind from the wind blown side. Ambush predators will wait down wind on the points and edges and eat whatever is flushed to them. Especially this time of year when the water is colder, those calmer areas will be a few degrees warmer too which could make all the difference.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

In pressured areas I consider that pressure just as much as tide and weather. If they are all beating the predominantly windward side then the fish feel it. Thinking outside of the box usually produces.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2020)

Derek Radtke said:


> Ya that’s what I’ve always been told and read about. In the area that I fish the prevailing wind is SE that causes the western shoreline to be jam packed with waders and guys drifting couple that with the high volume of boats I would think the fish would react to that pressure and move to the leeward side of the lagoon. I’m finding good bait on the Lee side but for whatever reason I rarely stop and fish it due to me thinking the waves will pushing the bait towards the windward side of the spoil banks.


You've probably hit on a great stategy, fish on the leeward side aren't getting pounded like those on the windward shoreline.


----------

